# Turkey drawing



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Got my turkey application in tonight. 
Don't have any bonus points this yesr, so will probably end up general hunt.
That's okay, still a good hunt. 
Takes a point or 2 to draw the LE South tag anymore. 

Do most hunters prefer the early hunt or the general Hunt ?


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Hunted in April a couple of times before the general hunt existed. Never apply for early hunt now. I use that time for my out of state hunts in WY, SD, and CO. I enjoy the weather more in May anyway. I see no reason to pay $10 more to kill the same bird. 

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I also don't put in for early hunts anymore as I enjoy the late hunt more and have been more successful. Biggest advantage of the LE is for the youth hunters that get to hunt both if they draw. I may put in one of my kids for the LE.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

How is this for a turkey drawing?

General season for me also.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Best looking "drawing" I've seen in years.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Guess I could have worded the title a bit better.......


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

2full said:


> Do most hunters prefer the early hunt or the general Hunt ?


I think most folks like to hunt early as possible. I personally like to hunt UT 2nd half May for practical reasons. I've never hunted UT in April....


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My 2 biggest birds are both early season birds. 
The downside to the early hunt is that on above average snow years I can't get to where I usually hunt turkeys.
Even the first half of the general hunt.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I prefer the early hunt. It's always a "cast & blast" for my group and the earlier dates always seem best for the area we hunt and the ice off timing for the targeted lakes is always about right.

Excited already.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Personally I prefer the general season because it's the whole month of may instead of 8 or 9 days in april, or whatever the length is. Another reason I don't put in for the LE draw is scouting and migration habits. I'm not the most experienced turkey hunter, but in every year it seems finding the birds is the hardest part. Last year especially, they weren't in any of their usual places. Having that LE tag hanging over your head REALLY puts the onus on you for finding those dang birds and fast. The snowline, and any changes in weather can really screw you up too.


It probably bears mentioning the central region in all the areas I would typically hunt went up in smoke this year. How the next spring in my area is going to be is a big unknown. I definitely wouldn't put in for LE this year based on that alone.


All that said, i've been banking up points. Just in case for whatever reason I can't hunt the general season, I'll have the LE as a backup. In terms of the toms being henned up, I think early is better. By the 2nd or 3rd week of may, I think all the toms are henned up.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

I did the best I could...


----------

